# One Budgie flew away, what should I do with the other one?



## Septic101

My family is devastated as we were packing for a trip and both of my birds were flying around the house. We were not paying attention and one just went the wrong way and we are unable to find it. We put the cage outside, looked for it, left food and all the 9 yards. If we are unable to find it, how would we introduce a new budgie, and when should we.


----------



## justmoira

How long ago did this happen? I'm sorry for little one got outside. 
For me, whether to get a second bird or not comes down to how much time the family spends with the budgies. Be truly honest with yourselves, not optimistic! Do not feel guilty if your family doesn't spend a lot of time with the budgies, many budgies have full happy lives with a fellow bird as their main companion and being cheerfully watched by the humans. If you only spend little time with them, definitely get a second bird so your budgie doesn't become lonely. However, if you already spend hours every day playing and interacting with your budgie with them out of cage, then a second bird won't be necessary.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

It is very unfortunate your budgie was able to escape.  I'm sure that must be very upsetting.

Did you leave a cage with your neighbors, post flyers and notify local animal shelters to be on the lookout for your escaped budgie?

Budgies should only be allowed out of cage time in a Bird Safe Room where there is no chance of an open door or window allowing it to escape.
Where is the other budgie at this point in time?

Moira has offered you good information with regard to deciding whether or not to get another budgie.

If you decide to get another budgie in the future, please be sure to observe quarantine for the new budgie.
Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.
Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.

Quarantine - Is it Really that Important?*
*Quarantine Your Birds*
* 
It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.

When you are ready to introduce your two budgies after the 45 day quarantine period, put the two cages near one another for several days. After that, please be sure to introduce the budgies in neutral territory. Sometimes having two or three supervised meetings prior to moving them into one cage is advisable. Before introducing a budgie into another budgie's cage, the cage should be completely rearranged (perches, toys, food and water dishes) in order to help prevent any potential territorial issues. *

*Introducing Two Budgies*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Resource Directory*
*If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!*


----------



## Septic101

FaeryBee said:


> *Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!
> 
> It is very unfortunate your budgie was able to escape.  I'm sure that must be very upsetting.
> 
> Did you leave a cage with your neighbors, post flyers and notify local animal shelters to be on the lookout for your escaped budgie?
> 
> Budgies should only be allowed out of cage time in a Bird Safe Room where there is no chance of an open door or window allowing it to escape.
> Where is the other budgie at this point in time?
> 
> Moira has offered you good information with regard to deciding whether or not to get another budgie.
> 
> If you decide to get another budgie in the future, please be sure to observe quarantine for the new budgie.
> Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.
> Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks.
> Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.
> 
> Quarantine - Is it Really that Important?*
> *Quarantine Your Birds*
> *
> It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.
> 
> When you are ready to introduce your two budgies after the 45 day quarantine period, put the two cages near one another for several days. After that, please be sure to introduce the budgies in neutral territory. Sometimes having two or three supervised meetings prior to moving them into one cage is advisable. Before introducing a budgie into another budgie's cage, the cage should be completely rearranged (perches, toys, food and water dishes) in order to help prevent any potential territorial issues. *
> 
> *Introducing Two Budgies*
> 
> *Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
> Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
> These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
> *SITE GUIDELINES*
> *List of Stickies*
> *Posting on the Forums*
> *Let's Talk Budgies!*
> *FAQ*
> *Articles*
> *Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
> *Avian First Aid*
> *Quarantine IS Necessary!*
> *A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
> *Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
> *Cage sizes.*
> *Essentials to a Great Cage*
> *Resource Directory*
> *If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!*


Right now, the other budgie is with us. It is still chirping and flying around, but I feel it is looking for its cage mate. This only happend 1 day ago, and we are still looking for the bird, but if it comes down to it, we are wondering how long we should wait. I do not think we spend enough time to keep the bird alone as we have school/work.



justmoira said:


> How long ago did this happen? I'm sorry for little one got outside.
> For me, whether to get a second bird or not comes down to how much time the family spends with the budgies. Be truly honest with yourselves, not optimistic! Do not feel guilty if your family doesn't spend a lot of time with the budgies, many budgies have full happy lives with a fellow bird as their main companion and being cheerfully watched by the humans. If you only spend little time with them, definitely get a second bird so your budgie doesn't become lonely. However, if you already spend hours every day playing and interacting with your budgie with them out of cage, then a second bird won't be necessary.


This happend yesterday, we are still searching and asking all our neighbors. I do not think we spend enough time to have a single budgie. I am just wondering at what point should we get the second one.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Have you posted flyers and contacted local vets and shelters to let them know your bird is missing?

I'd give it a week and if you haven't located your budgie by then you can go ahead and get another. 

If possible, I'd suggest getting a rescue budgie that is looking for a new home rather than purchasing one from a big box pet store.

Why buy from Reputable/Ethical Breeders rather than Big Box pet stores.

Remember, you are going to need to quarantine the new bird as outlined in my previous post.
Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.
Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.

Quarantine - Is it Really that Important?*
*Quarantine Your Birds*


----------



## Septic101

FaeryBee said:


> *Have you posted flyers and contacted local vets and shelters to let them know your bird is missing?
> 
> I'd give it a week and if you haven't located your budgie by then you can go ahead and get another.
> 
> If possible, I'd suggest getting a rescue budgie that is looking for a new home rather than purchasing one from a big box pet store.
> 
> Why buy from Reputable/Ethical Breeders rather than Big Box pet stores.
> 
> Remember, you are going to need to quarantine the new bird as outlined in my previous post.
> Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.
> Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks.
> Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.
> 
> Quarantine - Is it Really that Important?*
> *Quarantine Your Birds*


Will my other bird be ok being alone for a month. And where can I find a rescue budgie


----------



## FaeryBee

*You and your family will need to spend time with the remaining bird so it doesn't feel alone. It will be fine for the quarantine period. When you are away, make sure you play music for the budgie or leave the TV on low so there is noise in the house.

Look on-line in your area for bird rescue organizations and animal shelters. Often times they will have listings of available budgies. If you want to send me a Private Message letting me know what city you are in I can do some looking on-line for you as well.*


----------



## Septic101

FaeryBee said:


> *You and your family will need to spend time with the remaining bird so it doesn't feel alone. It will be fine for the quarantine period. When you are away, make sure you play music for the budgie or leave the TV on low so there is noise in the house.
> 
> Look on-line in your area for bird rescue organizations and animal shelters. Often times they will have listings of available budgies. If you want to send me a Private Message letting me know what city you are in I can do some looking on-line for you as well.*


How much time would we need to spend with the bird if we decide not to get another one?


----------



## FaeryBee

*At least a couple of hours each day. It is going to be extremely lonely if it gets no interaction from another budgie or from its human "flock"*


----------



## Septic101

FaeryBee said:


> *At least a couple of hours each day. It is going to be extremely lonely if it gets no interaction from another budgie or from its human "flock"*


What can I do if it just runs away from me if i try to go near it, if i have food it comes on my hand, but only sometimes


----------



## FaeryBee

*Spend time near the budgie talking, reading or singing to it. 
How long have you had this bird?*


----------



## Septic101

About 1 year, and I believe the bird is about 1 year and 3 months old. We talk to it and hand feed it a lot. It is out of its cage most of the day too.


----------



## FaeryBee

*If you and your family are spending a lot of time with the budgie, then it will probably be fine without a same-species friend.
See how it does over the next week or so and then make your decision.*


----------



## Septic101

FaeryBee said:


> *If you and your family are spending a lot of time with the budgie, then it will probably be fine without a same-species friend.
> See how it does over the next week or so and then make your decision.*


What are signs that the budgie is not getting enough attention


----------



## Septic101

Sadly, one of my budgie flew away recently, and now the other one wont eat unless we hand feed it. I am scared for it, and am looking to get it a new friend very soon. What can we do in the meantime. We are constantly talking to it and letting it out of its cage.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Your questions have already been extensively addressed. 
How do you know the budgie won't eat? If you leave the bird alone and it has access to the food it usually eats, it will eat when it gets hungry. As long as it is pooping then you know it is eating. Give it a few hours and see if it doesn't eat on it's own. 
Please keep any additional questions regarding this budgie in this thread. What is the bird's name?*


----------



## Septic101

FaeryBee said:


> *Your questions have already been extensively addressed.
> How do you know the budgie won't eat? If you leave the bird alone and it has access to the food it usually eats, it will eat when it gets hungry. As long as it is pooping then you know it is eating. Give it a few hours and see if it doesn't eat on it's own.
> Please keep any additional questions regarding this budgie in this thread. What is the bird's name?*


Its name is Kiwi. Its feeder looks untouched.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Put the food in a dish where you will be able to see the seed hulls if/when the budgie eats.
Give the bird only 1 1/2 teaspoons of a high quality seed mix in that dish.
Put clean paper in the bottom of the cage.
Check in a few hours and see if any of the food is gone and whether or not the budgie has pooped.*


----------



## Septic101

FaeryBee said:


> *Put the food in a dish where you will be able to see the seed hulls if/when the budgie eats.
> Give the bird only 1 1/2 teaspoons of a high quality seed mix in that dish.
> Put clean paper in the bottom of the cage.
> Check in a few hours and see if any of the food is gone and whether or not the budgie has pooped.*


So update, Kiwi seems to be doing much better now. Yesterday it would only touch the treats but now its eating the regular food, seems much more happy, its feathers are puffed and it is flying around on its own. It jumps on our hand if we have food in it. Only thing different is its sleeping during the day which it never did. Is there a reason for that?


----------

